# Winston Salem NC



## Yeshuaschosen (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a 1 year old male pigeon that needs a home badly.If you love pigeons and doves,maybe you can help.He was rescued a little over a year ago when it fell from its nest as a baby.It didn't appear to be seriously hurt which is a miracle in itself.He fell over 20 feet from his nest and landed on concrete.He was too young to be on its own and had to be 'hand fed' with pigeon milk substitute.He turned out to be a very healthy ,pretty adult pigeon.
I suspect he is only a feral pigeon ,nothing fancy.I can send pictures if you are interested.He came from the Rural Hall area originally but I live in Clemmons.A friend of mine rescued him and took him home a year ago.I remember when he found it!He lives indoors in a parrot cage with heat and air conditioning year round.I also have a dove in the same room in a different cage.They keep each other company.
This pigeon is a little on the mean side.It likes to bite! When I feed it, it bites .Its very aggressive to anyone who gets near its cage.I don't know if it was made to be mean by teasing or WHAT but I haven't been able to tame it no more than I handle it. I would like to donate it to somone who has other pigeons .If you live near Winston Salem,NC contact me .He might be tamed in time with lots of patience and love.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The sweetest of pigeons will get territorial about their cage when you put
your hands in their and invade their space. Might need more free flight time 
as well. Have you thought about getting the flight suits for these two so
they can stretch their wings?

fp


----------



## Yeshuaschosen (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info..I'll try that and see if it helps.


----------

